# G Loomis NRX discontinued



## Wyfly

I’m sure to many of you this is not news at all but apparently Gloomis is dropping the NRX this year. A lot of online retailers are already selling the NRX at 40% off. Trident flyfishing was sold out of all the 9ft saltwater versions. Anyone know what is gonna replace it?


----------



## Stevie

What’s their plan with NRX Pro1?


----------



## Wyfly

Not sure on the pro 1


----------



## TheAdamsProject

The NRX Pro1 will not be discontinued. Only the 4pc


----------



## texican08

What’s the 4 pc being replaced with? Or just price lowering the Asquith?


----------



## Tom Ilg

This could mean trouble....The NRX and the Scott Meridian being discontinued at the same time!


----------



## baconegg&cheese

Anyone have experience with these two rods in a 10 wt or prefer one over the other? NRX vs Meridian?


----------



## K3anderson

Site where NRX 10W is being liquidated?


----------



## pointblank

Where did you hear the Meridian was being discontinued?


----------



## baconegg&cheese

K3anderson said:


> Site where NRX 10W is being liquidated?


Looks like Stillwater fly shop has them for $676.


----------



## LowHydrogen

NRX-2?


----------



## JHawth42

Anyone seen the Meridian on closeout yet?


----------



## K3anderson

baconegg&cheese said:


> Looks like Stillwater fly shop has them for $676.


That's pretty much retail. I'll wait till they hit what Trident was charging


----------



## Fishshoot

It would be nice if they’d just sell all of the stock they have of nrx and meridian to Sierra trading post, then we could really get some deals.


----------



## [email protected]

JHawth42 said:


> Anyone seen the Meridian on closeout yet?


TJ @ Orlando Outfitters has them for 20% off on his site.


----------



## Ferrulewax

Fishshoot said:


> It would be nice if they’d just sell all of the stock they have of nrx and meridian to Sierra trading post, then we could really get some deals.


Great way to screw over fly shops


----------



## jamie

JHawth42 said:


> Anyone seen the Meridian on closeout yet?


ChiFly in Chicago has them on closeout.


----------



## Sardina

jamie said:


> ChiFly in Chicago has them on closeout.


They did. Now they do not. Must have jumped the gun?


----------



## MTByrd

Looks like it’s time to finally break down and get that NRX 7wt I have been wanting.


----------



## backbone

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Pmn000

The fly shop I work at currently has a 9,10,11 all 20% off MSRP.


----------



## backbone

Loomis website still has the NRX on it.


----------



## MTByrd

backbone said:


> Loomis website still has the NRX on it.


From what I heard the NRX is being replaced with the NRX Plus. It will probably be announced at IFTD in October, if not sooner.


----------



## el9surf

Apparently the 7 wt is hard to come by.


----------



## Fishshoot

Ferrulewax said:


> Great way to screw over fly shops


They are already screwing over fly shops by doing this!! Imagine you had a shop and had 10 NRXs and 10 meridians(not unrealistic given the wide range of weights they’re available in). You are now sitting on over $8000 in inventory you are going to have to heavily discount to move. And that money is going to have to be immediately spent on their “néw&better” rods! I would not want to be an independent shop these days. That is why I always buy local if possible on small stuff and if I go somewhere I buy a hat or T-shirt to support the local shops.


----------



## MSG

Fishshoot said:


> They are already screwing over fly shops by doing this!! Imagine you had a shop and had 10 NRXs and 10 meridians(not unrealistic given the wide range of weights they’re available in). You are now sitting on over $8000 in inventory you are going to have to heavily discount to move. And that money is going to have to be immediately spent on their “néw&better” rods! I think oils not want to be an independent shop these days. That is why I always buy local if possible on small stuff and if I go somewhere I buy a hat or T-shirt to support the local shops.


I owned a retail business- this is the nature of retail when models turn over. Really no big deal for the dealers - they know how this works


----------



## Sardina

Fishshoot said:


> They are already screwing over fly shops by doing this!! Imagine you had a shop and had 10 NRXs and 10 meridians(not unrealistic given the wide range of weights they’re available in). You are now sitting on over $8000 in inventory you are going to have to heavily discount to move. And that money is going to have to be immediately spent on their “néw&better” rods! I would not want to be an independent shop these days. That is why I always buy local if possible on small stuff and if I go somewhere I buy a hat or T-shirt to support the local shops.


Ummm....the discount is to MSRP, something a shop cannot otherwise do to rods and keep their deal with most makers, not to their wholesale price. So they are going to make less per unit, but likely move those units much more quickly. That is coupled with the new traffic attracted by the new models. Not sure it as negative for the shops as suggested.


----------



## MTByrd

el9surf said:


> Apparently the 7 wt is hard to come by.


I called around and luckily my local shop had one left! Had it put on hold and left work early to go buy it.


----------



## jsnipes

Sardina said:


> Ummm....the discount is to MSRP, something a shop cannot otherwise do to rods and keep their deal with most makers, not to their wholesale price. So they are going to make less per unit, but likely move those units much more quickly. That is coupled with the new traffic attracted by the new models. Not sure it as negative for the shops as suggested.


yea, pretty sure this is a very strong net positive for shops.


----------



## mightyrime

Anyone know where I could find a nrx 9wt for a heavy discount?


----------



## K3anderson

Stillwater INCREASED their price on the 10W NRX from yesterday to today and then sent out an email that said 20% off, LOL.


----------



## tx8er

Bayou City Angler in Houston email blast today. In stock NRX 40% off.


----------



## K3anderson

tx8er said:


> Bayou City Angler in Houston email blast today. In stock NRX 40% off.


Called them. They had TWO. Both were "spoken for bro".


----------



## JBC

Based on this thread, I just picked up the NRX 6wt for $450 from the Gorge Fly Shop!

Anyone have a good line recommendation for that rod? I am thinking of trying either a Wulff or the Scientific Angler redfish. Primary use will be wading for slot redfish and drum.


----------



## LowTideFly

JBC said:


> Based on this thread, I just picked up the NRX 6wt for $450 from the Gorge Fly Shop!
> 
> Anyone have a good line recommendation for that rod? I am thinking of trying either a Wulff or the Scientific Angler redfish. Primary use will be wading for slot redfish and drum.


is it the Green or Blue rod?


----------



## Pmn000

JBC said:


> Based on this thread, I just picked up the NRX 6wt for $450 from the Gorge Fly Shop!
> 
> Anyone have a good line recommendation for that rod? I am thinking of trying either a Wulff or the Scientific Angler redfish. Primary use will be wading for slot redfish and drum.


Airflo superdri Bonefish/Redfish


----------



## T Bone

Do they make an NRX 6wt with a full wells grip? Everyone i see looks to have the half wells


----------



## JBC

The 6wt is green with a half wells. I think they stopped selling the blue wrapped 6wt a few years ago.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

T Bone said:


> Do they make an NRX 6wt with a full wells grip? Everyone i see looks to have the half wells


I don't believe they did. Even when the 6wt came with a fighting butt I believe I have only seen them in a half wells whether they were blue wraps or green blank.


----------



## T Bone

TheAdamsProject said:


> I don't believe they did. Even when the 6wt came with a fighting butt I believe I have only seen them in a half wells whether they were blue wraps or green blank.


That's a bummer


----------



## HPXFLY

couple online at whites tackle still


----------



## el9surf

T Bone said:


> That's a bummer


I wouldn't hold back because of the half wells. I'm sure the full wells serves a purpose but I have no issues casting with either grip.


----------



## Surffshr

I simply couldn’t pass up the 5wt LP. IDK why. They went back up on Trident now, but at $465 and me not having a 5... Considering a 5wt bonefish line. Anyone line one on here?


----------



## JBC

el9surf said:


> I wouldn't hold back because of the half wells. I'm sure the full wells serves a purpose but I have no issues casting with either grip.


I received my NRX 6wt over the weekend. After a bit of casting, I decided I really like the half-wells. I have smaller hands, so maybe that is part of it. 

Now I just need to find the right line. I think I want something that is over standard weight but not way over. I was going to try Wulff BTT, but 200gr seems like it may be excessive on a 6wt. May also consider airflo or SA redfish.


----------



## el9surf

Does your 6 wt nrx have a double locking reel seat? I know in the past some of their freshwater rods have a single locking seat.


----------



## K3anderson

Surffshr said:


> I simply couldn’t pass up the 5wt LP. IDK why. They went back up on Trident now, but at $465 and me not having a 5... Considering a 5wt bonefish line. Anyone line one on here?


I have this rod. It's one of the best casting rods ever. I also have that same line. I think its a little too light for snook, but, could be great for baby tarpon.


----------



## el9surf

A. Fluker said:


> Hi, I'm always looking to learn....you say "It's one of the best casting rods ever". Could you give me more info on that. What rods are you comparing it too and what experience do you have to make that statement? Are you FFF certified or just repeating something you read in a magazine. You may be a far better caster than me so I hope you could take the time to explain. Thanks


Do you want him to post his fishing resume?


----------



## pointblank

Here are some Meridians on sale.
https://239flies.com/collections/rods/products/scott-meridian


----------



## K3anderson

A. Fluker said:


> Hi, I'm always looking to learn....you say "It's one of the best casting rods ever". Could you give me more info on that. What rods are you comparing it too and what experience do you have to make that statement?


I'm comparing to some of my other rods. NRX 8W, Pro 8W, 12W, 5W Trout and 3w, Winston LT 8w, Loop Cross 8w, St Croix legend elite 9W, Sage Motive 12w's, Sage One blank 6W I built, etc. etc. etc. I have a little experience casting them. Of all those listed, and a few more, I think it casts the best (although I really like the Sage One 6W with recoils). I just wish I needed to use it more. Hope this helps.


----------



## K3anderson

A. Fluker said:


> It was a fair question, if you say it's one of the best casting rods ever then shouldn't you have tried ALL the rest not just 2%? Nothing to do with his fishing ability, maybe saying.....I think it is one of the best casting rods I have used out of the rods I have owned......would make more sense? He has replied and I thank him for that, wasn't meant to be offensive but I do question things I read on forums.


Thanks, but, I'll say whatever I want. Now go sip your tea with your trout basket, porkpie tweed hat and pipe or whatever the F you brits do when you're not being C*nts and I'll get back on the water.


----------



## crboggs

A. Fluker said:


> Are you FFF certified or just repeating something you read in a magazine. You may be a far better caster than me so I hope you could take the time to explain. Thanks


Hilarious.

The rod is great. 

I distinctly remember standing on the nose of his skiff with the 5wt LP...just false casting to keep the line in the air while waiting for juvi tarpon to roll. And this was a couple of years ago when I was a MUCH poorer caster than I am today. It was effortless...


----------



## LowHydrogen

A. Fluker said:


> It was a fair question, if you say *it's one of* the best casting rods ever then shouldn't you have tried ALL the rest not just 2%? Nothing to do with his fishing ability, maybe saying.....I think it is one of the best casting rods I have used out of the rods I have owned......would make more sense? He has replied and I thank him for that, wasn't meant to be offensive but I do question things I read on forums.


He said *it's one of*, kind of like if I said "*you're one of* the twats that ask rhetorical questions just to be a jackass". That is not an all inclusive statement. I obviously have not encountered all the twats that post on this board, yet I have encountered enough to make a reasonable deduction, that is also widely accepted. 

See below..
https://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/us/definition/english/semantics


----------



## K3anderson

LowHydrogen said:


> See below..
> https://www.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/us/definition/english/semantics


Good thing you were "minding the gap" for crumpet eater and used the "Oxford" dictionary. Anything else would be "uncivilized".


----------



## K3anderson

A. Fluker said:


> Hmmm interesting. You've just shown me something.


Not to troll people on the internet?


----------



## backbone

A. Fluker said:


> Hi, I'm always looking to learn....you say "It's one of the best casting rods ever". Could you give me more info on that. What rods are you comparing it too and what experience do you have to make that statement? Are you FFF certified or just repeating something you read in a magazine. You may be a far better caster than me so I hope you could take the time to explain. Thanks


Wait...So someone has to be FFF certified to have an opinion on a fishing rod?
Now we have to throw out all @Backwater opinions....FOOK!
Do you have a source of "quality" opinions by certified gents that aren't in magazines?
Thanks, I'll wait right here...

P.S. Welcome to the internet


----------



## slewis

A. Fluker said:


> Think again, as your the brains of the outfit you may come up with the answer.


You're*


----------



## el9surf

A. Fluker said:


> It was a fair question, if you say it's one of the best casting rods ever then shouldn't you have tried ALL the rest not just 2%? Nothing to do with his fishing ability, maybe saying.....I think it is one of the best casting rods I have used out of the rods I have owned......would make more sense? He has replied and I thank him for that, wasn't meant to be offensive but I do question things I read on forums.


You don't seem to understand your original post either. You seem to lack a basic level of self awareness so let me help you out. You had no intention of learning anything, you were just being a dick. That was confirmed with your second response. Maybe you should delete your screen name, start over and quit being a jackass.


----------



## backbone

Troll game 100!


----------



## backbone

Your the one derailing the thread, genius...


----------



## K3anderson




----------



## Backwater

backbone said:


> Wait...So someone has to be FFF certified to have an opinion on a fishing rod?
> Now we have to throw out all @Backwater opinions....FOOK!
> Do you have a source of "quality" opinions by certified gents that aren't in magazines?
> Thanks, I'll wait right here...
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the internet


I'm just a dummy, whatda I know!


----------



## Backwater




----------



## Surffshr

I hope my local shop has 5wt bonefish line in stock this evening...


----------



## Backwater

A. Fluker said:


> This I like haha you made me laugh.


Ok, I’m glad you liked that.




A. Fluker said:


> Keep going, the more you post the more people all over the world are impressed with your forum and you. You dont, oh wait its don't , even understand the original post.


Listen, nobody really cares what the world thinks about this forum. Nobody else is promoting this forum around the world, it just simply grows organically with people who are truly interested in what is happening around here and who want to participate. It's a community of people. If you don't like the neighborhood, then don't move on in. You apparently don’t like what you see and the comments people makes, to your initial entry and "questioning" them like they have no idea of what they are doing. You don't know these people, so who are you to judge! 

If no one told you to see, read or hear what others say, subjectively, and take it with a grain of salt, then you haven't been around very much and I suggest viewing big fly shop fly fishing equipment reviews online, make your own assumptions, go cast them to compare and just go with that.

So the real question to ask yourself if you don’t like it so much is… “why are you here then?” So if you don’t like what you see, then do people a favor and move on instead of making snide comments!




backbone said:


> Troll game 100!





A. Fluker said:


> Who are you? Where did you.come.from? Is this whole forum run by people who don't read posts and just jump in and post? You have half a dumb red fish in your hands and now your the expert?


 The real question is... "who are you!" You have no avatar pic, new to the forum and nobody knows who YOU are! So who are you to spout out like that, like you are somebody, because in here you are just making annoying static noise? It's like someone hiding behind a wall and throwing stones at people for kicks. I would have normally said "welcome," but you are causing problems from the start. So either stop or piss off!

If you looked at the thread, you'll see "he" (backbone) was participating in the thread until you jumped in. He’s an active member of this forum and people actually know him, are friends with him in the real world and have even fished with him. I’ve personally seen his quiver, his casting and his rig. He knows his equipment and doesn’t mess around. What, you don’t like his photography? I’ve seen his fish he lands, 1st hand. The kind of fish that fly fishing dreams are made of. He brings it! Whatchu got mate?




backbone said:


> Troll game 100!





A. Fluker said:


> Who are you? Where did you.come.from? Is this whole forum run by people who dont read posts and just jump in and post? You have half a dumb red fish in your hands and now your the expert?





el9surf said:


> You don't seem to understand your original post either. You seem to lack a basic level of self awareness so let me help you out. You had no intention of learning anything, you were just being a dick. That was confirmed with your second response. Maybe you should delete your screen name, start over and quit being a jackass.





A. Fluker said:


> Wow that is some ego you have, do you notice I am the only one who hasn't resorted to foul language or making disgusting comments about a posters country? I know you want to play the hard man to impress your friends but you are way out your depth as usual.


Hey look, I’ll simplify what he said and take out the bad and scary words out for you, so it wouldn’t hurt your feelings….

_el9surf said… - “You don't seem to understand your original post either. You seem to lack a basic level of self-awareness so let me help you out. You had no intention of "learning" anything, you were just being a dick pompous prick. That was confirmed with your second response. Maybe you should delete your screen name, start over and quit being a jackass jacksy argy bargy._


THIS^^^

There you have it in proper English! 

*NOW STOP!*


----------



## Backwater

baconegg&cheese said:


> Anyone have experience with these two rods in a 10 wt or prefer one over the other? NRX vs Meridian?


I "personally" think the Meridian is a little easier casting over the NRX in the 10wt, tho the NRX 10 is a cannon, but will feel stiffer to most casters, which being stiff, IMO is not fun in a 10wt since you blind cast a lot with a 10. So the slightly more flex in the Meridian 10 helps with wrist a bit more and makes it easier to load up. But then again, the 11 Meridian is just a completely different animal and becomes stiff again. It's funny how the same model rod changes actions going up or back down the line, like the 8 vs the 10 NRX (almost 2 different feel between those 2 rods). 

The 9wts are about the same, tho the flex is a little different (tip flex in the NRX vs more even flexing (butt to tip) in the Meridian). But for me, the 8 in the NRX as the advantage with the 8 in the Meridian becoming a little softer in the mid section (which I prefer faster rods the lighter they go).


----------



## texican08

WTF happened to this thread?


----------



## wardicus

This was a very unexpected treat in a seemingly harmless nrx thread .... well played to all .


----------



## K3anderson

It's too bad the old flyhonkey forum is gone. If you are offended by the mildness here, that place would be revolutionary war level.


----------



## Zika

slewis said:


> You're*


That blew right over someone's head.


----------



## K3anderson

I just ordered that Meridian 10W. What a decent line people have tried on that? I think I have some 10W airflo lying around, but,......


----------



## baconegg&cheese

Backwater said:


> I "personally" think the Meridian is a little easier casting over the NRX in the 10wt, tho the NRX 10 is a cannon, but will feel stiffer to most casters, which being stiff, IMO is not fun in a 10wt since you blind cast a lot with a 10. So the slightly more flex in the Meridian 10 helps with wrist a bit more and makes it easier to load up. But then again, the 11 Meridian is just a completely different animal and becomes stiff again. It's funny how the same model rod changes actions going up or back down the line, like the 8 vs the 10 NRX (almost 2 different feel between those 2 rods).
> 
> The 9wts are about the same, tho the flex is a little different (tip flex in the NRX vs more even flexing (butt to tip) in the Meridian). But for me, the 8 in the NRX as the advantage with the 8 in the Meridian becoming a little softer in the mid section (which I prefer faster rods the lighter they go).












NRX has been purchased so we’ll see how it goes. This will be used primarily for jacks so shouldn’t be doing too much blind casting. Thanks for your input, although you’re probably not an FFF certified instructor, the feedback is much appreciated.


----------



## Backwater

baconegg&cheese said:


> View attachment 88076
> although you’re probably not an FFF certified instructor, the feedback is much appreciated.


 I choose not to be.

Don't be afraid getting a slightly heavier line for that rod (and not a standard aftta rated line), it will help you load it up easier and help you throw larger flies at those jacks. Lines like a SA Grand Slam, Titan, Wulff BTT, etc. I typically use an intermediate lines for the 10 for pelagics like jacks and such, unless I'm using surface flies like poppers, gugglers and crease flies. The intermediate lines also usually run a little heavier than normal aftta rated floating lines, which also helps them to load up easier with those stiffer rods. Remember, it IS a cannon, so that can be a good thing. Just adjust your casting to the rod when going from a lighter rod and then back. Otherwise, it can throw your game off.

Ted


----------



## Backwater

K3anderson said:


> I just ordered that Meridian 10W. What a decent line people have tried on that? I think I have some 10W airflo lying around, but,......


Is it the Bruce Chard?


----------



## K3anderson

Backwater said:


> Is it the Bruce Chard?


Ridge clear


----------



## Camren

Backwater said:


> I "personally" think the Meridian is a little easier casting over the NRX in the 10wt, tho the NRX 10 is a cannon, but will feel stiffer to most casters, which being stiff, IMO is not fun in a 10wt since you blind cast a lot with a 10. So the slightly more flex in the Meridian 10 helps with wrist a bit more and makes it easier to load up. But then again, the 11 Meridian is just a completely different animal and becomes stiff again. It's funny how the same model rod changes actions going up or back down the line, like the 8 vs the 10 NRX (almost 2 different feel between those 2 rods).
> 
> The 9wts are about the same, tho the flex is a little different (tip flex in the NRX vs more even flexing (butt to tip) in the Meridian). But for me, the 8 in the NRX as the advantage with the 8 in the Meridian becoming a little softer in the mid section (which I prefer faster rods the lighter they go).


I think this is a great comparison of action/taper/over all stiffness between the two rods in these common line weights.

Both are excellent rods, but differ, and in my opinion excel at different applications.

For example, in 10wt, in my subjective opinion, the meridian is more well rounded given i feel it fishes better in short to medium distances. Its the rod i would travel with. It’s also more at home with tropical lines.


However, here in the northeast if im chasing stripers or albies, im going with the NRX. I like the extra power. It helps with larger flies. Heavier lines and or sink tips which are used alot when we are chasing schools of fish busting bait. 


I don’t want to paint too one sided of a picture of the NRX. I really like the taper design and also fish a bonefish or grand slam line on the lighter rod wts regular and think they work beautifully! Though... maybe slightly less beautiful then the meridian in close  


For what its worth, ill have a 8wt meridian strung up with bone fish line and a 9wt nrx with grand slam for my next wade/skiff adventure


----------



## Tarpon tickler

K3 about the 10wt line- 
I just bought this to try on mine and personally like it a lot, it feels a little
Lighter than most but casts well. The sa Grand slam does well too and casts further for me it just feels heavier on the stroke.

That lost tip line fishes pretty nice too.


----------



## jsnipes

K3anderson said:


> I just ordered that Meridian 10W. What a decent line people have tried on that? I think I have some 10W airflo lying around, but,......


i've had the 10w meridian pretty much since it came out and fished a few different lines on it.

my favorite was probably the airflo clear tip but the line tangles too much so i quit using it.

been playing with both the SA amplitude smooth grand slam line and also the Rio permit line. i think it casts more accurately w the rio but not as easy to bomb


----------



## backbone

Meridians are nice but if I am traveling the NRX is going with me. You simply can't break one while fishing it. I have seen Meridians break on big poon. YMMV


----------



## pointblank

Those of you throwing 10wts, have you guys tried that Monic Henley Clear tip? I have some and its pretty nice line. A crystal clear floating line in 10wt. is pretty beneficial at times. I usually go down a wt, since most lines are soo heavy these days, so I got a 10wt to throw on my 11wt. Looking back now, I think I would get the matching line wt. as I think its more true to wt.


----------



## backbone

I have thrown Sa saltwater all a rounder and Bermuda triangle taper on my 10 and they throw awesome! On my 12, I threw Cortland clear this year and it was impressive with less tangles than the original clear line they made.


----------



## Sardina

jsnipes said:


> my favorite was probably the airflo clear tip but the line tangles too much so i quit using it.


No kidding. That thing has more kinks than my garden hose. Just not really fishable for quick shots at variable distance in my experience. Which is too bad because it throws great and I like the clear floating tip.


----------



## Tarpon tickler

Jesus dude, let me break it down for you. 
-in the unlikely event you don’t realize how you come across, you sound like an ass. If that’s a surprise to you pay more attn to how you type your thoughts. 
-from an outside point of view- I would’ve called you out for it too. It came across as insulting. 
-people on this forum are no different than any other hunting or fishing forum I’ve ever visited. 
-in my thread about tarpon input you came across a little pushy with your thoughts. Maybe it wasn’t meant that way but that’s how it’s read. Wasn’t worth the argument to me as a new to this forum member myself. 
- no need to drag this out with other members as you can not and will not win. American sportsman are strong minded and don’t take kindly people pissing in they’re sandboxes. 

That’s the nicest way I can put my observations. Good luck and welcome to the forum chap..


----------



## Caleb.Esparza

@A. Fluker are bonito fish big?

Also, I find your derogatory comments about the humble redfish to be personally offensive. Sorry they aren’t “Geets” or some other elite species of fish.


----------



## bryson

A. Fluker said:


> Your absolutely right you inbred fuckwit...


Good Lord man, take a quick breather and come back once your heart rate is down. Or don't.

So angry...


----------



## baconegg&cheese

A. Fluker said:


> Your absolutely right you inbred fuckwit I couldn't give a fuck about you, your ego, your forum or your followers. If I was you I would spend less time fishing and more time working on that flabby chin and belly before you start acting like the big man. Have a nice day ya'll.


...says the guy who was all proud of not resorting to foul language yesterday.


----------



## K3anderson

backbone said:


> Meridians are nice but if I am traveling the NRX is going with me. You simply can't break one while fishing it. I have seen Meridians break on big poon. YMMV


Boggs broke his NRX day one on a small tarpon, but, I believe he was casting weighted flies into the rod for at least 2 months before that


----------



## LowHydrogen

A. Fluker said:


> Your absolutely right you inbred fuckwit I couldn't give a fuck about you, your ego, your forum or your followers. If I was you I would spend less time fishing and more time working on that flabby chin and belly before you start acting like the big man. Have a nice day ya'll.


----------



## Fishshoot

Forums aren’t for the soft of heart or easily offended! It’s my experience folks can be much more impolite, insulting and rude on em. I just wade through it and find the info that is useful to me. I know very few of you personally partly because I live out west. I have a lot fun fishing with guys of all different backgrounds and political persuasions in real life. Even with differing opinions things in real life don’t seem to get to the level they do on here. I’m here to get some info, learn and perhaps make a few fishing buddies in the future. Not looking to be insulted or insult folks already enough of that going on in the world.


----------



## backbone

K3anderson said:


> It's too bad the old flyhonkey forum is gone. If you are offended by the mildness here, that place would be revolutionary war level.


Bwahahaha! I Miss the ‘ol Honk!
I was close to going ****** on him a couple of times yesterday!
Stay classy Loopy.


----------



## flyclimber

pointblank said:


> Here are some Meridians on sale.
> https://239flies.com/collections/rods/products/scott-meridian


I thank you and my wallet hates you!


----------



## K3anderson

Good News! I found a brand new Courtland liquid crystal 8W line I won in tournament. Bad news...I have like 8 other lines I never marked and have no idea what they are. Brilliant.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

K3anderson said:


> Good News! I found a brand new Courtland liquid crystal 8W line I won in tournament. Bad news...I have like 8 other lines I never marked and have no idea what they are. Brilliant.


Gotta take the positive with with negative. You deserve a beer.


----------



## TheAdamsProject

K3anderson said:


> Good News! I found a brand new Courtland liquid crystal 8W line I won in tournament. Bad news...I have like 8 other lines I never marked and have no idea what they are. Brilliant.


Ah just get you an inexpensive scale that reads grains and Im sure you can get close. Not that it needs explaining but measure out head lengths and then weigh the first 30' and you should be able to figure out which lines are which from manufactures specs. Might find something you had been looking for!


----------



## Backwater

A. Fluker said:


> Your absolutely right you inbred fuckwit I couldn't give a fuck about you, your ego, your forum or your followers. If I was you I would spend less time fishing and more time working on that flabby chin and belly before you start acting like the big man. Have a nice day ya'll.


Baaahahahah!!!


----------



## sjrobin

Surffshr said:


> I simply couldn’t pass up the 5wt LP. IDK why. They went back up on Trident now, but at $465 and me not having a 5... Considering a 5wt bonefish line. Anyone line one on here?


Yes the SA Amplitude Bonefish. Great little fly rod for close work/skittish drum in the Laguna on calm days or casting down wind.


----------



## Surffshr

The fact that @Backwater got called a fuckwit by a porkpie tweed hat and pipe or whatever the F Briton in a thread about a discontinued rod model just makes me smile.


----------



## K3anderson

Just saw this FYI on FSWFF

We are having an end of the summer sale at compound board shop in Sarasota. Thought some people on here may be able to benefit from the savings. We are willing to ship these for a small fee. Probably around $20 depending on distance. Jacob Shields

In stock Scott meridians originally $865 now $599 
7wt 4 piece 
8wt 4 piece 
11wt 2 piece 
12wt 2 piece
12wt 4 piece 
In stock loomis nrx 4 piece originally $795 now $599
7wt 4 piece 
8wt 4 piece 
All in stock tfo impact originally $349 now $200
5wt 4 piece 
6wt 4 piece 
7wt 4 piece 
8wt 4 piece 
10wt 4 piece 
Also one used demo 10wt tfo impact for $150 
Call the shop or swing buy today to save some money. 941 552 9805


----------



## jmrodandgun

A. Fluker said:


> How about as your such a hard man you meet up with me? We do 3 x 2min rounds? If I cannot make it this year be sure I can next. What you say.


----------



## LowHydrogen

A. Fluker said:


> How about as your such a hard man you meet up with me? We do 3 x 2min rounds? If I cannot make it this year be sure I can next. What you say.


Hey governor, I think you misspelled "you're" and "meat". 

Hey @Backwater, I never knew you were this popular across the pond!


----------



## Sardina

I am beginning to understand how it came to pass that the Brits kept starting wars we had to finish for them.... America kicked their arses twice and then graciously kept Germany from kicking ‘em twice. Probably breeds a lot of insecurity.


----------



## Tarpon tickler

A. Fluker said:


> Awww are you upset? Would you like a lolly?


I’m guessing from your mental disposition that’s what your parents said to you instead of beating you when you needed it.


----------



## Tarpon tickler

Sounds like you got strawberry along with whatever else your genetically snaggletoothed young self wanted. Like I said the first time.


----------



## Sardina

A. Fluker said:


> Your another fuckwit who gets his history from Mel Gibson films. The Nazis were making a rocket called the New York rocket, the whole of Europe sacrificed a lot of lives to stop that happening including my family. You should be ashamed of that post you ignorant, ill informed, gormless, fuckwit.


I get my history from books—most of which while earning a degree in the subject. Do you speak German? No? On behalf of my country, you’re welcome (note that in addition to knowing vastly more about history than you, I also understand the difference between your, you’re, their, there, and they’re).


----------



## Tarpon tickler

I am. But I am enjoying imagining how angry you are right now after listening to you bash nice people. Feel free to break out some of that proper queens English of yours and let me have it if you wish. I’ll just keep trollin’ the troll when I get bored.


----------



## Tarpon tickler

Uh huh.. probably still on a sugar high from all those unjustified childhood reward treats..


----------



## Tarpon tickler

Well if your not angry this isn’t fun anymore and too be honest, it’s borderline gay flirting. You’ll have to find somebody else to talk to, I’m dumping you. Sorry bro it’s not me it’s you.


----------



## Surffshr

Meet here on 7/4/2020. Bring what you think you need...








A. Fluker said:


> So your a kraut? Yer I served in Germany and I never met ONE of you that was the Master race. Infact my Regiment took great pleasure in going out into the local town and kicking fuck out of the best you had when we was on a night out. We loathed you and still do.


----------



## Sardina

Holy crap you’re dumb. Wow. I have to go now. My mom doesn’t let me play with complete idiots.


----------



## backbone

Silver Alert....
Someone is off his medication.


----------



## Surffshr

A. Fluker said:


> One more picture of a dumb redfish and I will be. Dont you people catch anything else? Is there nothing else you can catch?


----------



## el9surf

I'm sure you know this since it's proper English, but you keep using your when you should be using you're. Just trying to help you appear as intelligent as you think you are. Let the nervous breakdown continue....


----------



## Backwater

A. Fluker said:


> How about as your such a hard man you meet up with me? We do 3 x 2min rounds? If I cannot make it this year be sure I can next. What you say.
> .





LowHydrogen said:


> Hey governor, I think you misspelled "you're" and "meat".
> 
> Hey @Backwater, I never knew you were this popular across the pond!


No worries bro, I found out what he's up against!


----------



## Snakesurf

This is awesome entertainment but I am not sure how it got to this from "NRX Discontinued". Don't put down trout so much because I catch a lot of trout (speckled trout) and I can double haul. That river fishing is too easy, if you fish saltwater you can cast a 3 wt across most rivers without any problems.


----------



## texican08

Roy’s in Corpus Christi has the NRX’s marked down now.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Surffshr said:


> View attachment 88400


----------



## Guest

Backwater said:


> No worries bro, I found out what he's up against!
> 
> View attachment 88462


Not gone just got the info I need. You will get the chance to find out if I fit that profile. Have a nice day.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'm glad internet forums weren't a big thing when I was going through adolescence... I bet I would have been the sort to have threatened to take a transatlantic flight just to fight at a boat ramp.


----------



## Backwater

A. Fluker said:


> Not gone just got the info I need. You will get the chance to find out if I fit that profile. Have a nice day.


----------



## JHawth42

Anyways... Bay Street Outfitters in Beaufort, SC has an 8 and 9 NRX marked down to $605 and $610.


----------



## Noextrastuffincockpit

I just can't help myself. Fluker is your typical Brit... Probably a 1wt about half an inch long. Poor bastard is probably pasty white and has those nasty teeth. I'm sure he's sporting a pretty good beer belly too. Fellas, enjoy our Redfish and being American "ignore the dude." Following this note... he doesn't exist. Fish on!


----------



## 994

Came here to find out why there are 6 pages talking about the NRX. Was not disappointed.


----------



## Tarpon tickler

I apologize for adding to the mess but somebody had to get that guys blood boiling.


----------



## el9surf

Was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just want to know why no one notified me to join in on this kick ass thread? How did I miss this?


----------



## K3anderson

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I just want to know why no one notified me to join in on this kick ass thread? How did I miss this?


Who said there is a divide in America? As soon as one of these clowns from across the pond started attacking our redfish, the Americans united and mowed him down like the redcoats pounding the drums in 1776.


----------



## LowHydrogen

K3anderson said:


> Just saw this FYI on FSWFF
> 
> We are having an end of the summer sale at compound board shop in Sarasota. Thought some people on here may be able to benefit from the savings. We are willing to ship these for a small fee. Probably around $20 depending on distance. Jacob Shields
> 
> In stock Scott meridians originally $865 now $599
> 7wt 4 piece
> 8wt 4 piece
> 11wt 2 piece
> 12wt 2 piece
> 12wt 4 piece
> In stock loomis nrx 4 piece originally $795 now $599
> 7wt 4 piece
> 8wt 4 piece
> All in stock tfo impact originally $349 now $200
> 5wt 4 piece
> 6wt 4 piece
> 7wt 4 piece
> 8wt 4 piece
> 10wt 4 piece
> Also one used demo 10wt tfo impact for $150
> Call the shop or swing buy today to save some money. 941 552 9805


You cost me some money.


----------



## LowHydrogen

K3anderson said:


> Who said there is a divide in America? As soon as one of these clowns from across the pond started attacking our redfish, the Americans united and mowed him down like the redcoats pounding the drums in 1776.


Exactly! This place never lets me down^^

The only thing Americans like more than fighting each other, is helping each other, unless they can be fighting other people in which case that takes precedence. Greatest place ever.


----------



## flyclimber

LowHydrogen said:


> You cost me some money.


#metoo


----------



## K3anderson

LowHydrogen said:


> You cost me some money.


I have three new rods in the course of two weeks.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I learned some new words and only see the aftermath of deleted posts in quotes.


----------



## flysalt060

Just read whole thread. Sitting on the John waiting on Imodium to work will allow this. Think the Austrian from Drake was high and trolled y’all


----------



## kjnengr

flysalt060 said:


> Just read whole thread. Sitting on the John waiting on Imodium to work will allow this. Think the Austrian from Drake was high and trolled y’all



Nah, Ol' Mitch has better spelling than this fluker guy. Far wittier too.


----------



## texasag07

You guys got to learn to use the ignore feature. Haha


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> Boggs broke his NRX day one on a small tarpon, but, I believe he was casting weighted flies into the rod for at least 2 months before that


Someone with small hands lost that fish boatside...else I would have recovered that tip when we removed the fly...*chuckle*

But yeah...I suspect that tip was damaged before that fish...


----------



## crboggs

K3anderson said:


> I have three new rods in the course of two weeks.


We discussed this. You have a problem.

I'll take that Loop if you don't need it anymore...


----------

